# Exam Under Anesthesia after NSVD



## KVerthein (Mar 7, 2012)

I need some help coding for an exam under anesthesia.   The patient was taken to OR  after a SVD due bleeding (postpartum hemorrhage) with prolapsing vaginal walls.  I'm not sure what the CPT would be for EUA, however I'm pretty srue that a modifier 78.

Please help, thank you.


----------

